# How hard is it to replace clutch on MK3 2.0?



## jacobgti (Nov 15, 2001)

It's time for dirty work for the first time on my MK3. Has anyone done a clutch on one? Is it a pain in the ass? How long did it take?
ANY tips are very welcome!!!


----------



## turbo8v (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: How hard is it to replace clutch on MK3 2.0? (jacobgti)*

It's really not that hard. I have broken 5 transmitions befor. I car do it without a lift in about three hours. The only hard part is getting the actual trans out from under the car.


----------



## Rattler (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: How hard is it to replace clutch on MK3 2.0? (jacobgti)*

It's not too bad. I think it would be a weekend job though. Especially if you haven't done anything like this before. I just replaced mine in late August. I've done several on an old A2 Golf so I kinda knew what to expect. Here's some suggestions. 
1) I prefer to use an engine hoist (looks like small crane). You'll need it to support the engine when you remove 2/3rds of the engine mounts.
2) I had a *lot* of trouble getting the bolts off the rear transmission mount. Had to buy a 8mm Hex-head socket (home depot) to use with Betty, my 3 foot breaker bar.
3) Clean the threads of all the mounts you remove. I striped out the front mount during re-install.
4) Replace the rear main seal while you have the clutch/flywheel off.
5) Triple check that you disconnect all wiring harnesses going to the engine. At one point, I think I actually had the engine hanging from the ground strap between the coil and valve cover.
6) Get a friend to help. 
7) Put the whole car on jack stands. Use a floor jack to help support the transmission during remove/intsall. The bigger the jack saddle, the better.
8) Have a ride to work ready on Monday, just in case.








9) Might be a good time to change the tranny fluid? You'll need a 17mm hex socket or allen wrench. I finally found a wrench at Sears.
I'd be happy to give more information or tips if interested- Email me.
Brian Cranston
'95 Golf Sport
[email protected]


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: How hard is it to replace clutch on MK3 2.0? (Rattler)*

I'll second the reccomendation to use a hoist to hold engine while you're pullin the tranny. Keeps things clean down below. If you don't have access to cherry picker, you can fab VW Tool #46-05684990809...engine lifting fixture, for $20 or less:
Length of 4X4 lumber just long enuff to go between the ledges where the fenders bolt to body, don't rest on top of fenders unless you like big dents! From ACE hardware: 1/2" eye bolt about 10" long, couple of fender washers, two nuts (one for safety), a large "S" hook. All you do is put lumber across engine compartment, locate lifting hole on head at trans end of engine and mark. Drill 1/2" hole thru 4X4 at this point, put eye bolt thru it washers on top and nuts. Hook "S" hook into head and eye bolt. Tighten up nut untill you just see engine start to lift, you've got the strain off mounts and you're good to go. Important tips on clutch R&R:
Support trans real good while pullling and installing, if you let it hang on the input shaft you risk bending clutch disc. If you bend clutch disc during install, you end up with a clutch that won't throw out and you'll grind gears and have to do the job all over again!








Change oil seals (engine rear main, trans input shaft, clutch throw out rod bushing and oil seal). Oil leaks on new clutches are ugly!








You can drive out the old clutch throw out rod bush with a wooden dowel, just take new bush down to hardware store to get right diameter dowel.
Use new bolts to bolt PP to crankshaft (6) these are one time use bolts. When taking these bolts loose use a piece of coat hanger wire to lock engine (wrap around a bolt in the PP and a bolt in engine. Don't use camshaft bolt like someone else posted here under "timing belt problem help", timing belt can break or slip a tooth and then you're in deep KAH KAH! 
If you haven't put new bushings in your trans linkage, nows the time to do it while the tranny is out you got lots of room to work in there.
I pull drive shafts for more room to work on tranny R&R and do CV joint boots/repack at the same time since you have one end off anyway.Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Guvs97JettaGT (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: How hard is it to replace clutch on MK3 2.0? (spitpilot)*

First time, by yourself...3 days...good project for Thanksgiving weekend!


----------



## jacobgti (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re:Thanks*

Thanks everyone! Fortunatly good news came, The bro-inlaw offered to do it. So we will have all the tools and lifts we need. Employee discount on parts too. (He works for the dealership that I bought the car at)







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fast16v (Oct 9, 2000)

*Re: How hard is it to replace clutch on MK3 2.0? (jacobgti)*

Just finished mine. Took about 8 hours total and some [email protected]#$#$ up knuckles but it was so rewarding and the car with 100k now drives like new!


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: How hard is it to replace clutch on MK3 2.0? (jacobgti)*

most people have it right, I did it myself, with a friend on a lift.. first time 6hrs. We had to keep stoping and reading the tech manual just to make sure it went ok.


----------



## jacobgti (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: How hard is it to replace clutch on MK3 2.0? (H2oVento)*

Hey!! 
Also just finished. The only problem was the self ajusting clutch cable. Picture three BMW guys





















standing around a car scratching their heads!!! Lucky the VW guy walked by







Everything else was easy: pull left axle-drop tranny-replace wierd ass clutch(pressureplate-to-crank







)-raise tranny-bolt axle-test drive.
All systems go, Sweet ass.


----------

